# Vehicle tool kit



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm putting together tool kit for my vehicle. So far I have a canvas tool bag a set of wrenches and set of screwdrivers. What else should I add? 
maybe some duct tape and wire. I want to keep it pretty basic and it has to fit in the canvas (GI style) tool bag.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't forget electrical tape! a good crescent wrench and a pair of channel-lock pliers.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Spare fuses, road flares, gloves, head light.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Can of Fix-a-Flat. Spare fuses (buy an assortment kit). Phone numbers of AAA, and any roadside assistance groups you belong to. White paper and magic marker for making a sign.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Spare motor oil, transmission fluid, radiator fluid, power steering fluid. jumper cables (long ones). tow chain/cable/rope. chains for winter driving, kitty litter, snow or coal shovel. seasonally appropriate clothing. blankets. flash light


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't skimp on jumper cables. The cheap ones don't have the gauge or aren't big enough for "real" engines. Henceforth they are for lawnmowers or 4 cylinders.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Besides tools, I keep a Gerber Vehicle Kit. It has a hatchet, folding saw, E tool, multi tool, flashlight.

Don't forget to have a basic first aid kit.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

My truck is basically a tool kit. The things I use most are gloves, (good gloves that will protect from heat) smaller wrenches and sockets, extensions and swivels, good jumper cables (made from welding lead) and washer fluid. These are all that come to mind right away.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

And if you have 3/8 type wrenches most cars require deep well sockets. Oh boy, add your own jack and tire iron, the stock ones barely work.


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

My 2 cents; spark plug socket in the correct size for your vehicle, 1 or 2 new spark plugs, hacksaw, pry bar, tire plug kit, brass brush to clean battery terminals and some baking soda, fuses in a variety of sizes, hose clamps in sizes to fit your vehicle's radiator and heater hoses.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A hammer and hatchet or machete.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Pry bar for sure along with wire cutters and bolt cutters


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lordy, lordy, some of you guys carry a lot of tools. It's amazing that your cars can carry that much stuff.

simple list.
fix-a-flat, small rolls of high quality duct and electrical tape, hose clamps and fuses, leatherman, one of those $4 screwdrivers with different heads, pliars and a small adjustable wrench. Good jumper cables, a rag, flashlight and a few feet of 10ga wire. It all fits in a toolbox behind the seat.
I tend to drive older vehicles haven't had to get a tow in 30 years. I always manage to get it running enough to limp home.

But the real trick to avoiding a broke down vehicle... keep it maintained and learn to listen to your car/truck for signs of impending problems.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

When it is the truck carrying it and not you, the tool kit should be fully equiped. Tools are capabilities. You want to have many many capabilities.

just my opinion... but I'm right.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

did anyone mention a repair manual for your truck? or a thumb drive packed full of DIY repair info.

Also, I didn't read all of the suggestions, but you should have basic electrical tools and a multimeter. And, you should have basic plumbing tools i.e. a pipe wrench, hacksaw, and a lot of glue.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> When it is the truck carrying it and not you, the tool kit should be fully equiped. Tools are capabilities. You want to have many many capabilities.
> 
> just my opinion... but I'm right.


Just because I drive a full sized truck doesn't mean I want to carry the kitchen sink and an axe.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Zip ties to hold stuff on that might have came lose or is about to.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Carried a 3 drawer craftsman tool box in my truck when I commuted 140 miles round trip. Had critical spares mentioned previously but also carried a spare serpentine belt and radiator hoses. 

Got used to doing that when I had a truck that would throw belts every few hundred miles. Turned out to be a broken power steering pump bracket, but took a few times before I tracked it down.

Never got out of the habit.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

With all these items suggested, I hope you have a 3500 with an 8 foot covered bed! I kid, I kid.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you all, those are great replies. After a vehicle bag, a few camp items, water and extra clothing there is really not a lot of room left in a wrangler for much else.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I carry a complete GHB in all 3 trucks plus basic tools, jumper cables, road flares, flat fix, Etc. I am on the road a lot so I tend to carry more stuff then I need probably.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

You know what else would fit nicely in your Wrangler? A .357 magnum revolver under the seat. :joyous:


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

We take a lot of road trips into the white / green mountais, so I've always liked keeping a relatively complete list of tools / spare parts in the truck. This is from the most recent check-list, which is about a year old, but close enough. With the exception of the fluids, everything fits into one of the "saddle bags" of my Chevy Avalanche with lots of room to spare.

Combination Wrench set, metric
Combination wrench set, SAE
3/8" drive ratchet w/ extensions/knuckles
3/8" socket set, metric
3/8" socket set, SAE
3/8" deep socket set, metric
3/8" deep socket set, SAE
Spark plug socket
4 piece hook/pick set
Diagonal cutters
General purpose pliers
Needle nose pliers
Channel Lock pliers
Vise Grips
Punch set
Adjustable nut splitter
Ball Peen hammer
Rubber mallet
Flat and Phillips screwdrivers, long
Ratcheting driver handle with good bit assortment
Hex keys, long, ball end
File set
Small pry bar
Voltage tester
Digital multimeter
Wire crimpers w/ connector assortment
Spare fuses
Spare bulbs for headlights, fog/tail/turn/backup lights
Spare spark plugs, full set
Electrical tape
Gaffer's tape
Stainless Steel hose clamps, assorted sizes
Mechanic's wire
Insulated wire, various sizes from 18ga to 4ga
Jumper cables, 15ft, 00 Welding cable
Telescopic magnet
Telescopic mirror
Road flares (The good old fashioned kind)
Two 3"x30', 30,000 pound tow straps
Flashlight, magnetic
LED Head lamp
Nylon zip ties, assorted
250' of 850 Paracord
Bungee cord assortment
Hand axe
Folding shovel
Machete
WD-40
Wire brushes
Tire puncture repair kit
12 volt air compressor
JB Weld
Gorilla Glue
Oil filter
Air filter

4 quarts motor oil
2 quarts transmission fluid
2 gallons antifreeze
1 gallon washer fluid

We also have our EDC's and GHB's in the truck as well.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Seneca said:


> Thank you all, those are great replies. After a vehicle bag, a few camp items, water and extra clothing there is really not a lot of room left in a wrangler for much else.


Yep, that's a little tough. Almost got one a few years ago, but the space limitations concerned me a little. I was looking for one with the tire carrier luggage rack and putting a truck bed tool chest in it for storage. http://www.4wd.com/Jeep-Bumpers-Jee...wY6eDM4c1X2S36eNEMpx_bOADVdAJ4PGR3RoCQuzw_wcB

Another idea was to get a roof rack and Thule box. http://www.4wd.com/Exterior-Parts-Car-Care/SRC-Roof-Rack.aspx?t_c=3&t_s=82&t_pt=3426&t_pn=S/B76713


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

darsk20 said:


> Yep, that's a little tough. Almost got one a few years ago, but the space limitations concerned me a little. I was looking for one with the tire carrier luggage rack and putting a truck bed tool chest in it for storage. Rock Hard 4x4 Parts - Rear Bumper/Tire Carrier Rock Rack | 4WD.com
> 
> Another idea was to get a roof rack and Thule box. Smittybilt - SRC Roof Rack - Fits 1997 to 2006 TJ Wrangler and Rubicon - 4WD.com


Since it is just me, myself and I, I replaced the back seat with a cargo trunk. Which left me with a driver and passenger seat only. I have looked at both the roof basket and the hitch basket. They are tempting. I have a 8' trailer with side boards I assembled from a kit which gives me close to an additional 1000 lbs capacity should I need it.

The trunk I installed is pretty neat and is about the size of a small sedan trunk. I can stow a few items, yet still limited if compared to a half or crew cab pickup.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Whoppo,
that's an awesome list!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would suggest adding a come along. Good for getting yourself unstuck, clearing fallen trees from your path, or even for picking stuff up high enough to drive under it for loading. They are simple, inexpensive, versatile, and could make the difference between driving and having to abandon your ride.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I would suggest adding a come along. Good for getting yourself unstuck, clearing fallen trees from your path, or even for picking stuff up high enough to drive under it for loading. They are simple, inexpensive, versatile, and could make the difference between driving and having to abandon your ride.


I've been there, came around a snow/ice covered corner while hunting and slid the back of the pickup off over the edge. A come along a high lift jack tow chain and rope were instrumental to me not spending a cold night half way up a mountain in the middle of nowhere Idaho.

A come along is a very useful thing.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

+1 on the come along but I hate them high lift Jacks (jackall). I got knocked unconscious and needed 7 stitches to close the cut from one that had some rusty pins so if your gonna use one keep it in good repair.


----------

